# Help with A&E Awning..



## super14j (Aug 6, 2009)

I have a 34' motorhome and this past weekend a thunderstorm caught me off guard and put a slight bend in my adjustable arms on my A&E Elite 9000 awning. One arm had more bend than the other but I was able to take it out and tweak it, the other arm I was able to apply some upper pressure and get the arm to retract.
I have an exploded view/parts list of the awning but there are 3 different pt#'s for this arm and I'm not sure which one I have. I called Camping World and they say they need more info about a model number and even told me where to look at it but the stickers have faded and I can't see anything about a model number.
I sent a e-mail to Dometic (being they bought A&E out) and they said to contact the coach manufacturer and ask them what they put on but I'm not so sure they were the ones that originally put the awning on and even if they did my motorhome is 21 years old (I've owned it for 18 years) and I doubt they would have that info.
My parts list gives me:
830466-9XX HD
830467-9XX STD
830468-9XXX HD Bent only
Also they talk about the foot (which mine has) and says it's for the curved arm only.
Can anyone offer me any help in trying to figure out what I have and need.
I hate to replace the awning because it is still in excellent shape....
Thank You...


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 6, 2009)

Re: Help with A&E Awning..

Sorry for the bad news, but you won't find parts for your hardware.  Dometic still has a 9000 awning, but they just upgraded the hardware for that.  
You just need to replace the hardware.  You can still use the tube and fabric.


----------

